# arm weakness



## ram (Aug 11, 2009)

Kindly anybody pls clarify the diagnosis code for arm weakness?


----------



## dclark7 (Aug 11, 2009)

You could try 728.87 (muscle weakness), but I would clarify with the doctor first.

Doreen, CPC


----------



## ruthan (Aug 14, 2009)

I would use the 728.87 was well.


----------

